# Mt Evans - Status?



## snosaw (May 30, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has ridden up the road yet. How far up can you get before running into snow? I know the road is currently closed, but I think you can ride on it. Any word as to when they might plow it?
Thanks!


----------



## nochain (Jun 8, 2008)

I did Squaw to Echo Lake on Saturday and Sunday. The Mt. Evans road is still officially closed, but it has definitely been plowed clear. I'll bet you can get pretty high, if not all the way to the top. Just be careful of water on the road during the descent - that would be a pretty gnarly fall.


----------



## snosaw (May 30, 2006)

Thanks!!


----------



## J Squiggles (Sep 24, 2007)

*Opens Friday, 5/22*

It looks like they're going to open it on Friday, just in time for the holiday weekend.

http://www.9news.com/news/local/article.aspx?storyid=116160&catid=222


----------



## tour (Jun 4, 2008)

i work in the springs a few days a week. as soon as im caught up enough, this is the first ride on my to do list.

well second, im going for loveland when i wake up on sunday, from the summit county side.


----------

